# Leaving your Truck while Out



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Don't know who's around the Daytona area, but I would like to launch my kayak off the road halfway between Daytona and New Smyrna. I just worry about someone breaking into my vehicle while I'm out. Any experiences with that?


----------



## RobinsonFam1 (Jul 2, 2007)

didnt you just post same question in another forum?

anyways.....basic rule of thumb when leaving your car.....if you dont want it stolen dont leave it in the car. ive had almost every car ive ever had broke into or stolen at some point. most of the time its lil punk kids that need a good whoopin. i try to keep car in plain sight or under lights and nothing laying out, including GPS.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok, just gotta hope the next person is honest and isn't one who'll steal or break into a truck. Most won't i don't think. You just never know though.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

On some other fishing sites I frequent, the issue of having vehicles broken into is often discussed, particularly fly fishing sites where folks are fishing in rural areas, or floating down a river from one point to another where they have to leave a vehicle in a remote area. Theft happens, and as RobinsonFam1 said, there's some that will break-in just to break in. Then there's those people who are looking to steal anything they can see. Some others on those other sites have complained they left rods & other items of value in their vehicles, sometimes out of sight. Even such things as empty rod tubes (fly fishers) that were left in sight will give a thief a reason. If the bastages think there's anything of value, they'll break in! Another possible indication, fishing decals all over your vehicle. They see that & know what you're doing & know there may be items hidden away. If you don't want it stolen, don't leave it in the vehicle! Don't advertise what you're doing either! It's not the "most people" you got to worry about, it's the few that darn sure will!

I fish in some little backwater areas & have yet to have an issue. I fish from a Gheenoe often, and anyone seeing my truck has no idea if I'm fishing or what. I leave nothing in my truck.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

Call me rediculas but I have an old car just for fishing, heck the doors wont even lock.
I leave absolutly nothing in the car when I leave it, my kayak rack is even made of
PVC and swimming pool noodle. I have one small dry bag I put stuff in like GPS, 
and stow it away in the nose of the kayak. I keep expecting to come back to
the car and find an envelope with a few bucks in it from someone that feels sorry 
for me LOL.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I've got the solution you've been waiting for:




GO TO ANOTHER SPOT!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Keep ypu pet snake in the cab!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

got another novel idea for you:

put a poster on windshield with bold black letters "BAIT CAR"..... that will keep them away....


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Bait Car is a good idea, but some criminals cannot read so get a Blacked out Crown Vic with P71 package, leave a large two way radio on the front seat (Radio does not need to work, it is a prop) 

No one will bother your car and people actually stop cutting you off in traffic and no one will ever tail gate you, especially if you get the nifty spotlight accessory.

Make sure the wig wag lites and wailer are disconnected or else the real Cops will become an issue

Leave the top light bar on and use it to haul your Kayak.

A good side benefit to P71 is most of the time when I walk into 7 11 I get a free coffee and a doughnut handed to me...

Plus when you cruise around late at night and crowds of unruly bystanders are loitering, just slam on the brakes and presto.....everyone scatters


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Take everything out of the vehicle that would be of value, and leave doors unlocked so that losers won't have to break out a window to scope it out.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

That's too funny...lmao!



Garboman said:


> Bait Car is a good idea, but some criminals cannot read so get a Blacked out Crown Vic with P71 package, leave a large two way radio on the front seat (Radio does not need to work, it is a prop)
> 
> No one will bother your car and people actually stop cutting you off in traffic and no one will ever tail gate you, especially if you get the nifty spotlight accessory.
> 
> ...


----------

